# Lemi-Shine substitute?



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm using Lemi-Shine to replace the phosphate they've taken out of dishwasher soap with great results. However, those little bottles are getting expensive. Has anyone found a lower cost alternative to Lemi-Shine? I wonder about the big boxes of TSP at Lowe's? Thanks for your help.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

might try straight citric acid. I alternate between citric acid and lemishine for my dishwasher detergent recipe depending on what I have on hand at the time


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check my bulk store and compare prices.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I generally use straight citric in my dishwasher occasionally when it needs to be cleaned inside...or a packet of lemonade mix works for it as well. I've got hard water here but have never needed to add something to every load to avoid build up on my dishes.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Here all pyrex, drinking glasses etc. will look horrible in just a few washes without an additive. I've further researched TSP and plan to pick a box up at Lowe's on my next trip. It will be significantly less expensive than either Lemi-Shine or CaCL. I'll report results here in case anyone needs a lower cost alternative.


----------

